# How many times have you been to Shanghai?



## student7

"你几次去过了上海？"  =  "How many times have you ever visited Shanghai?"

这个文章有什么问题吗？生词顺序是对吗？请多多指教。
Is there any problem with this sentence? Is the word order correct? Thank you in advance.


----------



## xiaolijie

Depending on the context and on the region where one comes from, there are many variations in saying the same thing, so I think your sentence should be fine for some people. However, here are some common ways of saying "_How many times have you been to Shanghai_" 
"你几次去过上海？" 
"你几次去过上海了？" 
"你去过上海几次了？" 
"你去上海几次了？"


----------



## 10rraine

Hello , that's my first reply , hope you can understand my poor English.
In Chinese , we always  use sentence structure like svo.
For your example , S(you 你）+V（visited 去過）+ O( Shanghai 上海）
If you want to say Have you ever visited Shanghai? NOT include how many times.
We may say 你去過上海嗎？ S 你you + V 去過visited+ O 上海 Shanghai , at the end we put 嗎 to ask question.

If you want to ask how many times have you ever visited Shanghai?
We put how many times ( 幾次 ) after V 去過visited.
So as a Chinese , we will say in this way : 你去過幾次上海？ ps: no need to add 嗎 in this situation.

你=你
幾次=几次
去過=去过


----------



## BODYholic

student7 said:


> 这个文章有什么问题吗？



把"文章"改成"句子"会更贴切。




xiaolijie said:


> Depending on the context and on the region where one comes from, there are many variations in saying the same thing, so I think your sentence should be fine for some people. However, here are some common ways of saying "_How many times have you been to Shanghai_"
> 1) "你几次去过上海？"
> 2) "你几次去过上海了？"
> 3) "你去过上海几次了？"
> 4) "你去上海几次了？"



I would say 3) and 4) are the most common ways we express it in our region. 

I came across 1) and 2) but they are usually used as a clause (of a sentence or question).
"你几次去上海 怎么都没带手信（伴手礼）回来呢？" 
"你几次去上海 都是那么形色匆匆。"


----------



## Kevin70s

@xiaojie Well done. One more to add:
你去过几次上海（了）？

Each sentence carries a slightly different connotation. Except for the first two, generally speaking, 次 can be replaced with 回 in the other 3 sentences.


----------



## student7

感谢你的帮助.
我真的想学好中文.


----------



## gary17

3 and 4 is better


----------



## SuperXW

Wait, I don't think "你几次去过上海？" or "你几次去过上海了？" are correct! Nobody ask questions in these ways!

Like BODYholic said:
"I came across 1) and 2) but they are usually used as a clause (of a sentence or question)."
"你几次去上海 怎么都没带手信（伴手礼）回来呢？" 
"你几次去上海 都是那么形色匆匆。"

几次 means 好几次，多次 in such sentences, but not a 疑问词.
It can never be a question by itself...

You can ask 你*第几次*去上海？ but not 你几次去上海……


----------



## viajero_canjeado

在台灣可以這樣說： 你 [曾經] 去上海幾次?


----------



## gary17

A better version:你去*過*上海幾次了
曾經is quite formal, and is often used in writing.


----------



## fashionjewelry

你去过几次上海了？ is  right  i am  a chinese


----------



## usmedium

xiaolijie said:


> Depending on the context and on the region where one comes from, there are many variations in saying the same thing, so I think your sentence should be fine for some people. However, here are some common ways of saying "_How many times have you been to Shanghai_"
> "你几次去过上海？"
> "你几次去过上海了？"
> "你去过上海几次了？"
> "你去上海几次了？"


Your last two ones are correct.


----------



## eyesineyes

student7 said:


> "你几次去过了上海？"  =  "How many times have you ever visited Shanghai?"
> 
> 这个文章有什么问题吗？生词顺序是对吗？请多多指教。
> Is there any problem with this sentence? Is the word order correct? Thank you in advance.





"How many times have you ever visited Shanghai?" --- 你去过上海几次（了）？

Is there any problem with this sentence? Is the word order correct? Thank you in advance.  --- 这个句子有什么错误（问题）吗？ 语序是不是正确？ 谢谢指教！


----------



## Maggiemoocn

你上海去了几次了？你去过上海几次了？不要放在你后面。



student7 said:


> "你几次去过了上海？"  =  "How many times have you ever visited Shanghai?"
> 
> 这个文章有什么问题吗？生词顺序是对吗？请多多指教。
> Is there any problem with this sentence? Is the word order correct? Thank you in advance.


----------



## otis8883

well, if i were you 
i would say "你去过上海几次了" , "你去过几次上海了" , "上海你去过几次了" "上海去过几次了你“

anyway , you dont need to know all the expressions, "你去过上海几次了" and "你去过几次上海了" work best

no chinese would ever say "你几次去过了上海"


----------

